# Mataro Blue and Skywalker



## Johnny5968 (Sep 23, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone out there have grown these strains.Mataro Blue and Skywalker:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep...Skywalker...


take care and be safe


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 23, 2012)

How did It turn out for ya?  My are just starting there 6th week of flower


----------



## Dr.Drow (Sep 23, 2012)

mmmm im drooling over here.ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 23, 2012)

Skywalker and Mataro Blue....Two plants about 6 foot tall


----------



## gourmet (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice plants.  Would be great to have room for 6 foot plants.  So envious.


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 23, 2012)

My last son finally went off to college and now i get to reclaim my basment!!! There is a spare bedroom down there it 12x12x 8. I got it sectioned off with panda film. It seems to be workin out pretty well so far...GROW GREEN!


----------



## Johnny5968 (Oct 4, 2012)

There are some new pics in my Grow Journal


----------



## Johnny5968 (Oct 15, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Nice plants.  Would be great to have room for 6 foot plants.  So envious.


  Thanks Gourmet....The harvest has happend and smoke report soon.......


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 15, 2012)

can't wait, my buddies bloomin out my Mataro that I grew to maturity...


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 15, 2012)

Great looking plants Johnny.


----------

